# My St.Croix Mojo Bass Crankbait rod.



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just picked up the newest addition in the St.Croix line up. The "Mojo" Bass Rod. Each rod is technique specific. I got the crankbait rod. It has a SCII graphite blank, Fuji guides and Fuji reel seat. It weighs 4oz. I have my Quantum Accurist PT. 

7ft MH, Moderate action, 10-20lb line 3/8-1oz lures...

Here is the pics!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2008)

That is one sweeeeeeeeet rod


I love St. Croix


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 18, 2008)

Its sexy lol. Its only 4oz and Cost me $99. I wonder how long that price is going to last?

It just came out a couple months ago.


----------



## BLK fisher (Nov 18, 2008)

That is awesome looking. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure thing man!

Thanks alot!


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow. That looks nice. May end up getting one of those for my spinnerbait setup, as opposed to a Dobyns, like I had been planning for a bit. 

How do y'all think the 7' spinnerbait Mojo rod compares to the Dobyns 704C? 
https://www.dobynsrods.com/champion.htm

The specs look good. It would be paired with a Viento for starters, then probably changed to a Revo SX when I get one of those, as I want the Viento on my soft plastics rods. Line would likely be 12 pound triplefish fluoro. Paired with this, do you think the Mojo would do well with 3/8 to 5/8 spinnerbaits (1/2 oz most of the time)?

Also, having never used one, how do you like the split grip? I haven't used one of those before, and can see how I would like it, just never have tried one. Or, do y'all think I would be better saving up for an Avid, which I currently have one of, and love?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 18, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Wow. That looks nice. May end up getting one of those for my spinnerbait setup, as opposed to a Dobyns, like I had been planning for a bit.
> 
> How do y'all think the 7' spinnerbait Mojo rod compares to the Dobyns 704C?
> https://www.dobynsrods.com/champion.htm
> ...



I never used a Dobyns rod before. What is the price of the 704C?

I use a St.Croix Triumph Rod for my spinnerbaits. 6'6" Medium power with a fast tip. 10-17lb line and 1/4-3/4oz lures. Reel is Abu Garcia Revo S with Berkley Trilene XL 14lb. Its the 6.4:1 ratio. Its an amazing combo the rod itself weighs 4.2oz and I paid $70 for it. The Mojo Spinnerbait rod would toss those 3/8 - 5/8s with ease buddy, Its a MH power too! 12-20lb line. I toss 5/8s all the time with mine and its very nice.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually, the Dobyns is 170. I had misremembered, and thought it was around 130. So really, the 704C would probably be a closer comparison to the Avid rather than the Mojo. Although, the more I think about it, I think this Mojo would make just fine a spinnerbait rod for me. I do like the 7 feet for them. Price really isn't the biggest player in the feel of a rod to me.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 18, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Actually, the Dobyns is 170. I had misremembered, and thought it was around 130. So really, the 704C would probably be a closer comparison to the Avid rather than the Mojo. Although, the more I think about it, I think this Mojo would make just fine a spinnerbait rod for me. I do like the 7 feet for them. Price really isn't the biggest player in the feel of a rod to me.




Well the blank in the Triumph and Mojo is the SCII blank, its found on the higher priced wild river.


----------



## Mattman (Nov 19, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Its sexy lol. Its only 4oz and Cost me $99. I wonder how long that price is going to last?
> 
> It just came out a couple months ago.




The Mojo Bass sticks are imported rods like the Triumph. I suspect they'll be able to keep that price point.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 19, 2008)

Mattman said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Its sexy lol. Its only 4oz and Cost me $99. I wonder how long that price is going to last?
> ...



You sure? On the website they say it was handcrafted in North America.


https://www.stcroixrods.com/rods/default2.asp?rodname=83

Look on the left on the features section.


----------



## bcritch (Nov 19, 2008)

That there is a nice looking setup you have man.

I've always wanted a St. Croix. Now may be the time to buy one......


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 19, 2008)

bcritch said:


> That there is a nice looking setup you have man.
> 
> I've always wanted a St. Croix. Now may be the time to buy one......



Thanks alot dude. 

Believe me, once you own a St.Croix rod...you always will want another!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is a pic of my 2 faves.


----------



## Mattman (Nov 27, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> The Mojo Bass sticks are imported rods like the Triumph. I suspect they'll be able to keep that price point.



You sure? On the website they say it was handcrafted in North America.


https://www.stcroixrods.com/rods/default2.asp?rodname=83
[/quote]


Yes. 

There are a couple of models of rods that don't have corresponding blanks listed in their custom builder catalog. I inquired about getting them and was told that the Mojo is an import and thus no blanks are available. I suppose its possible that just the blanks are imported.


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 27, 2008)

That setup looks awesome. Hope it kicks ass for ya


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 27, 2008)

Mattman said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > The Mojo Bass sticks are imported rods like the Triumph. I suspect they'll be able to keep that price point.
> ...




Yes. 

There are a couple of models of rods that don't have corresponding blanks listed in their custom builder catalog. I inquired about getting them and was told that the Mojo is an import and thus no blanks are available. I suppose its possible that just the blanks are imported.[/quote]

Perhaps, I never knew the SCII graphite blanks were imported. The same blank is in the Wild River model.



mr.fish said:


> That setup looks awesome. Hope it kicks ass for ya



Thanks alot dude, The weather got really cold here and my local lakes started getting a thin sheet of ice on the surface when I got the rod. (go figure) I did cast in my backyard with those practice weights and man does it feel sweet!


----------

